# DriveReady SeekComplete Error

## tuxian

Hallo!

Ja,  ich weiß die SuFu gibt es, hab aber nix hilfreiches finden können.

Ich erhalte in unregelmäßigen Abständen (ca. ein paar Mal pro Tag) folgende Meldung von dmesg:

```
ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

```

Platte ist eine ATA ST3200822AS.

Motherboard: P4P800

Ignorieren kann ich den Fehler nicht, denn letztes Mal nach einer uptime von ca. 17 Tagen musste ich den Rechner hard-resetten, ich bin mir sicher dass das an obiger Fehlermeldung liegt.

Die SATA Platte ist so gut wie neu, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die was hat.

Gibts da andere Fehlerquellen?

smart funktioniert bei dieser SATA-Platte NICHT, ich denke das liegt daran dass die Platte wie eine SCSI-Platte angesprochen wird.

Kann es eventuell am Kernel liegen?

Mehr Systeminfos auf: http://layr.dyndns.org/phpsysinfo/?template=aq&lng=de

Bitte um Hilfe!

----------

## psyqil

Den Fehler hatte ich mal nach 'nem Stromausfall, laut Google sollten das die letzten Zuckungen sein, bevor die Platte sich verabschiedet...

Ich hab' dann die Daten wegkopiert, neu formatiert und die Platte meiner Mutter eingebaut, da läuft sie jetzt seit einem Jahr problemlos...  :Razz: 

----------

## Cirrius

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> ...neu formatiert und die Platte meiner Mutter eingebaut...

 

Ich fall vor lachen vom Stuhl...

Das Problem könnte auch eine defekte SATA-Leitung sein. Ich würde dir empfehlen dieses mal zu tauschen und nochmals zu testen...

Ansonsten: Versuchen den Fehler zu reproduzieren (durch fortlaufende benchmarks) und dann einen RMA versuchen!

----------

## marc

Das hatte ich auch mal bei 2 Maxtor Platten, anschliessend waren sie hin. Allerdings haben meine Platten auch schöne Stimmen gemacht und ab und an Dauerzugriff. Dann fingen sie an zu knattern bis sie sich verabschiedet haben.

Wenn die Hardware aber ansonsten in Ordnung ist (Kabel, Anschlüsse) dann würde ich in der Kernelconfig mal DMA deaktivieren, das ist im Kernel sowieso unnötig, dafür gibt es ja hdparm.

Die Meldungen sollten dann weg sein.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob es fehlerhafter Code in der DMA Implementierung des Kernels ist oder was weiß ich noch .....

Bei mir hat es mit der Kernelconfig geholfen die Fehlermeldung zu eliminieren.

----------

## tm130

erst kommt diese Meldung ab und zu, dann öfter, dann fängt sie mit dem rhytmischen Samba-Cha-Cha-Cha-Klackern an, dann dreht sie nicht mehr immer sofort an, dann ist Schicht im Schacht.

----------

## tuxian

Naja, ich glaub ich kann bei der SATA-Platte die DMA-Einstellung gar nicht ändern.

```
root@markus: pts/0: 7 files 266Mb -> hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not supported

Mon Nov 22 13:45:11 CET 2004

/home/markus

root@markus: pts/0: 7 files 266Mb -> 
```

Die Kabel sollte in Ordnung sein, sind ja neu, ich werde es aber trotzdem mal mit anderen probieren.

----------

## Jtb

die könntest den Smart-Status mal unter Windows auslesen (leider kein Scherz - unter Linux wird es [noch] nicht supportet).. Interessant wäre der Counter für BadCRC - falls der zu hoch wird, die Platte langsam nicht mehr mit wichtigen Daten bespielen  :Wink: 

Ansonsten: Backup aktuell halten (sollte man sowieso)

Falls genug Geld vorhanden dieselbe Platte nochmal kaufen und ein Mirror-RAID machen - sollte sie kaputt gehen, kannst du ohne Unterbrechung weiterarbeiten.

----------

## tuxian

1.) Hab auf dem Rechner kein Windows drauf.

2.) Sichern tu ich regelmäßig.

3.) RAID (1) mag ich mehr, erspart mir das Sichern nämlich nicht -> siehe http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=152810&

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> die könntest den Smart-Status mal unter Windows auslesen (leider kein Scherz - unter Linux wird es [noch] nicht supportet)
> 
> 

 

Hm? emerge smartmontools vielleicht?

```

irmeli ~ # smartctl -a /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.30 Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD800BB-00CAA1

Serial Number:    WD-WMA8E3995516

Firmware Version: 17.07W17

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   5

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Mon Nov 22 19:57:21 2004 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x84) Offline data collection activity was

                                        suspended by an interrupting command from host.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (3120) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x3b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        No Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  58) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   103   096   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       3941

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   040    Old_age   Always       -       2526

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       3439

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0013   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2434

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

```

t.

----------

## amne

 *Jtb wrote:*   

> die könntest den Smart-Status mal unter Windows auslesen (leider kein Scherz - unter Linux wird es [noch] nicht supportet).. Interessant wäre der Counter für BadCRC - falls der zu hoch wird, die Platte langsam nicht mehr mit wichtigen Daten bespielen 
> 
> 

 

 *Gentoo Linux wrote:*   

> smartctl -a /dev/hda|grep CRC
> 
> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x001a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
> 
> 

 

Ich hab keine Ahnung was Windows zusätzlich kann und weiss auch nicht genau was die Ausgabe bedeutet (mal den Artikel im letzten c't dazu lesen), aber vielleicht kann Linux das eh schon?

----------

## Jtb

nur leider ist eine SATA-Platte als SCSI eingebunden und Smart wird derzeit nicht unterstützt (deswegen auch die Andeutung mit dem Scherz)  :Sad: 

----------

## tuxian

Ja, ist leider so.

Gibts da keine andere Möglichkeit?

----------

## Louisdor

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Gibts da keine andere Möglichkeit?

 

Schau doch mal auf der Webseite des Herstellers.

Dort gibt es doch meistens so verschiedene Festplattentools, die man auf eine Bootdiskette machen kann und dann testet, was die Festplatte hat!?

Und, egal ob die nun grad erst noch sehr neu ist oder nicht.

Ich würde Sichern was geht, das Teil testen, ggf. RMA und wech ~~~ bevor es noch trauriger wird.

----------

## tuxian

Hab die Festplatte mit den SeaTools von Seagate getestet.

Hat nix gefunden und gemeint alles wäre ok. 

Ich glaub das liegt eher am Kernel.

----------

## Jtb

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Hab die Festplatte mit den SeaTools von Seagate getestet.
> 
> Hat nix gefunden und gemeint alles wäre ok. 
> 
> Ich glaub das liegt eher am Kernel.

 

na dann viel Glück   :Twisted Evil: 

Viele Testtools erkennen nur, ob die Platte kaputt ist oder noch läuft - auch wenn sie gerade so nur noch läuft....

----------

## tuxian

Naja, jetzt läuft er "schon" ca. 2 Tage seit dem letzten reboot und bis jetzt keine Probleme, aber ich verschreie es nicht.

Hab die Default-BIOS-Settings geladen, jetzt läuft er auch wieder mit nativen 3GHz, und nicht mir 3,3GHz (übertaktet).

Vielleicht lags daran, ist das möglich?

----------

## Cirrius

danke, das du den Betrieb deines Systems außerhalb der Herstellerspezifikationen erst jetzt bekannt gibts...... ok, im phpsysinfo wäre es wohl drin gestanden, aber so ein punkt ist schon sehr wichtig.... und ja, es kann natürlich am übertakten liegen.....

----------

## tuxian

Ja, da wärs drinnen gestanden, hätts aber schon extra angeben können   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sonst hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Übertakten - bis jetzt.

Ändert das Übertakten was am SATA-Bus? Taktfrequenz?

Naja, werd abwarten, hoffentlich ist es wirklich daran gelegen.

----------

## Cirrius

Unter Umständen erhöht sich die Frequenz des SATA Busses, da dieser an den PCI-Bus gekoppelt sein könnte, welcher sich wiederum beim Erhöhen des FSBs nach oben ändern könnte.

Schau mal ob du in deinen BIOS eine Option PCI/FSB Lock hast, bzw. ob du den PCI Bus auf einen feste Frequenz stellen kannst. Wenn du die in der Southbridge integrierten SATA-Ports verwendest, dann werden diese sehr höchstwahrscheinlich immer mit hochgetaktet. Aber mal ehrlich: Die 300MHz Mehrtakt sind doch ehh "wurst"....

----------

## tuxian

Nein, diese Option gibts glaub ich nicht.

Eh egal, werd ihn jetzt mit 3Ghz laufen lassen.

Und ja, ich verwende die integrierten SATA Ports.

----------

## tuxian

Nein, das Runtertakten hat nichts geholfen, der Fehler ist wieder aufgetreten   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ChojinDSL

Nur mal ganz nebenbei. Ich hatte dasselbe problem mit einer platter, bis ich nen fsck.ext3 check forciert hatte. bzw, mit tune2fs habe ich dem system bescheid gegeben beim nächsten booten die platte komplett zu checken. Danach kamen die fehlermeldungen nicht mehr.

----------

## tuxian

Hab den Fehler jetzt nicht mehr  :Wink: 

Es lag am SATA-Datenkabel.

Das neu damals neu gekaufte HAMA-Datenkabel hat die Probleme verursacht.

Jetzt mit dem ASUS-Datenkabel das beim MoBo dabei war hab ich diese Meldungen nicht mehr.

----------

## Haldir

Sicher nen Steckerproblem, wer auch immer diese S-ATA Stecker entwickelt hat gehört hingerichtet...

----------

## Jtb

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Sicher nen Steckerproblem, wer auch immer diese S-ATA Stecker entwickelt hat gehört hingerichtet...

 

bei SATA-2 wird alles besser werden  :Wink: 

----------

## malachay

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Hab den Fehler jetzt nicht mehr 
> 
> Das neu damals neu gekaufte HAMA-Datenkabel hat die Probleme verursacht.
> 
> 

 

Ein Tipp:

Kauf dir nichts, absolut nichts von Hama was in irgendeinem Bezug zu Technik steht. Die verkaufen den letzten Schrott zu überhöhten Preisen.

----------

## tuxian

 *malachay wrote:*   

>  *tuxian wrote:*   Hab den Fehler jetzt nicht mehr 
> 
> Das neu damals neu gekaufte HAMA-Datenkabel hat die Probleme verursacht.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja das werd ich sicher nicht mehr tun.

----------

## ank666

Ohh Mann, meine Platte stirbt wohl als nächstes,

lt. smartmontools habe ich keine 24h um micht zu verabschieden und ein Backup zu machen.

Den Apache hat es schon erwischt, da er in /etc beim Zugriff auf apach2 nur I/O Error bringt...

Das letzte Backup ist vom Freitag, was aber jetzt im Ernstfall bei nem Mailserver auch ziemlich "suboptimal" ist.

Hab ihn jetzt mal runtergefahren um der Platte eine kleine Pause zu gönnen

und ihren Tod evtl. noch etwas hinauszögern kann, bis ich wieder da bin und ein Backup machen kann.

```
Feb 23 11:35:44 Crunsher hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Feb 23 11:35:44 Crunsher hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=20097924, sector=20097920

Feb 23 11:35:44 Crunsher ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Feb 23 11:35:44 Crunsher end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 20097920

Feb 23 11:35:44 Crunsher I/O error in filesystem ("hda3") meta-data dev hda3 block 0x1226d80       ("xfs_trans_read_buf") error 5 buf count 8192
```

----------

## oscarwild

autsch! Runterfahren ist gar keine gute Idee - das anschließende Hochfahren belastet die Platte extrem; besser nur Gehäuse öffnen und für gute Kühlung sorgen!

----------

